# upcoming century training...



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

im gearing up to do my first MS150 later this year (i have wanted to do so for the last 5 years, and im done procrastinating), and i think ive gotten a decent start on working in a riding schedule that i can maintain. i bought a bike that fits me better than my old one (LBS "fitted" me to my new bike by measuring my knee angle and adjusting my saddle a little, and my hands dont go numb anymore like my old bike). i rode in the tour de cure, 45 miles, a couple weeks ago but fatigued a little on the last 10 miles. i suspect its because i havent been riding enough yet: ive been able to go on a one hour ride, 4 days a week, and about a 20 mile ride on the weekend, so ive been averaging about 70 miles a week for the month before the tour de cure. i know that i have to step up my training for the MS150 and very much want to do so, but im not quite sure what to change or how to approach it. here are a few questions i have:

1. what specifically should i be doing to make the most of my one hour rides? I dont coast and i try to keep a brisk pace. I would love for my rides to be longer, but im starting my ride at 5:30am and have to be at work by 7...that gives me a 1 hour ride and 30 min to get ready and get to work.

2. i have always read about intervals (and have wanted to incorporate them), but how do you do that when you have to deal with stoplights that are too close together? I dont have time in the morning to drive out to the country roads...

3. i do not have a HRM, but i do have a cyclocomputer with cadence, which i try to keep in the upper 80s. feels like a good pace for me. should I be shooting for a higher cadence?

4. most of the MS150 self help/training schedules say to take a day off between rides, which i havent been doing. would it be better if i did this and tried to take a 2 hour ride every other day? could i ride 2 - 1 hour rides on the same day (one before work, one after work)?

5. a little more background if it matters, 38 years old, male, 5'-10", 180 lbs, fairly athletic build, but could stand to loose about 10 pounds. ive never had very good endurance when it comes to sports, even when i was younger and in great shape (soccer and track team for 4 years in high school many years ago, religiously going to practice and busting my butt day in and day out), the best i ever could do was a measly 7 minute mile...i generally average 13-14 mph on any of my rides.

any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Question 1- riding harder will build up strength. Mileage matters and when you go faster you will get more miles. If your numbers are right, you are averaging about 12 per hour 70 miles- 20 weekend ride = 50 divided by 4 days = 12.5 mph. This may be stop lights at play. You should be fit enough to pick up the pace.

#2- you can research interval training on the net but since you have stop lights to work with, ride as at a high intensity until you hit a light and use that as your rest. 

#3 - cadence above 80 will help save your legs. I would pay attention to that. Heart rate is really nice to know when training, but not critical for doing a Century. You can by wrist watch type hrm on eBay for $10. 

#4 - your not riding enough to need a day off between. Your still young and fit. If I were you. I'd continue your schedule and as the event approaches, I would kick up the weekend rides to 40-70 mile. If you peaked at 70 2-3 weeks before the event. You'll be well prepared. 

Don't forget to learn about water and food needs. They are important when you ride over 2 hrs. I try to drink a bottle of water and consume 200 calories per hour. I vary the water with weather and sweat rate.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the response. you are correct in that stoplights are at play during my 1 hour rides - i cross 15 intersections during my normal 1 hour ride (probably have to stop about half of the time). on my tour de cure ride, i hit right at 14 mph (no stoplights and not including rest stop time).

i didnt ask about hills. i suppose the best approach is just to try and maintain the same cadence as the flats, correct? if i cant, i probably need lower gearing?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

taki5 said:


> im gearing up to do my first MS150 later this year (i have wanted to do so for the last 5 years, and im done procrastinating), and i think ive gotten a decent start on working in a riding schedule that i can maintain. i bought a bike that fits me better than my old one (LBS "fitted" me to my new bike by measuring my knee angle and adjusting my saddle a little, and my hands dont go numb anymore like my old bike). i rode in the tour de cure, 45 miles, a couple weeks ago but fatigued a little on the last 10 miles. i suspect its because i havent been riding enough yet: ive been able to go on a one hour ride, 4 days a week, and about a 20 mile ride on the weekend, so ive been averaging about 70 miles a week for the month before the tour de cure. i know that i have to step up my training for the MS150 and very much want to do so, but im not quite sure what to change or how to approach it. here are a few questions i have:
> 
> 1. what specifically should i be doing to make the most of my one hour rides? I dont coast and i try to keep a brisk pace. I would love for my rides to be longer, but im starting my ride at 5:30am and have to be at work by 7...that gives me a 1 hour ride and 30 min to get ready and get to work.
> 
> ...


Funny, your entire description sounds like you're talking about me! I just did the MS150 here in Miami, and if there is one piece of advice id give you is to log more miles in the weekend. Try riding out 15 miles out and then youre forced to do 15 back. Make sure youre hydrated and keep nibbling on energy chews every 30 minutes or so. Also, make sure you eat plenty of carbs before the ride. Do 30 miles next weekend, then 35 the next, and so on, until you do a 75 mike ride in one go. Once you do that twice, even if its two weeks apart, you'll be ready. Its a great ride, man. Loved every minute. Enjoy!


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

im definitely going to increase my milage on the weekends, in fact, i will probably load the bike up and drive out to the country where there are no stoplights and very little traffic.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

taki5 said:


> im definitely going to increase my milage on the weekends, in fact, i will probably load the bike up and drive out to the country where there are no stoplights and very little traffic.


 Don't forget to take your brain to the country. I live an hour from Portland, Or. in a popular weekend riding area for the city folks...and some of them behave like they are the only people in the world when they come out this way.to ride on weekends . "very little traffic" is not "no traffic" Riding down the center of a traffic lane on a rural road, that is fine, if you pay attention and move over when cars or trucks DO come along. I have had city people tell me..."Hey, it's only one hick farmer, he can go around us..it's not like we're blocking an intersection or something" and they continue to ride 3-4 abreast along some of our farm to market roads, pissing off the locals for no reason. 

Harvest season it's especially important...slowing up a double trailer truck full of wheat is not a sure thing for the driver, who may be the farmer's 16yr old daughter, texting her pals...Passing when they get a clear straight section?...difficult with that kinda load.

Good luck with your goal...No matter how fit you actually are, it's stilll a substantial undertaking riding 6hrs, but it can be done and you'll get great satisfaction.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the warning Gnarly, i wont forget. i used to live out in the country (and have many friends that grew up on farms), and i plan to obey traffic signals just like i do in the city. i definitely dont want to upset any farmers. i used to ride around there years ago, so they are mostly familiar roads as well.

my biggest concern wont be the traffic, but the free roaming farm dogs who think i am a threat....


----------



## quinntwin23 (Apr 26, 2011)

I signed up for the one in September (24th and 25th) 150 miles City to Shore Ride and have been preparing myself for this as well. As previously indicated, try to increase your cadence to low 90's to save your legs and log further miles on the weekend. Increase your mileage gradually and build your endurance/stamina. Please be sure to hydrate yourself on a regular basis (before your body needs it) during the course of the ride and bring some snacks/gels to help re-fuel nutrients lost. Slow and steady, but not too slow of course! Enjoy!


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd recommend checking to see if they have the routes posted on MapMyRide. If so, you can get familiar with what to expect. We had a few good climbs on day 1 of our MS150. So I spent 2 days per week training on hills. On other days I'd do a 12-15 mile loop focusing on tempo. On the weekend I'd plan for an endurance ride of 50+ miles.

Also, we had rest stops ever 15 miles on day 1 and ever 10 miles on day 2. If you're feeling good you can skip one knowing the next isn't too far ahead. Or, you can take a break to refuel and relax if necessary.


----------



## rbowlesusa (Apr 25, 2011)

there is a 12 week program that is free for MS150 riders called training peaks. It has you riding on avg 1 hr to 1 1/2 hours Tues - Fri. Sat is the long ride and Sunday is long but shorter than Sat. Monday is an off day. it starts off pretty easy and works up. I am almost done with the training and I'm doing 65 miles on Sat now.


----------

